# Free Eir Sport on Sky



## Bedlam (25 Jul 2019)

Hi


My Father (95) is an Eir Broadband customer and recently signed up to Sky for TV. When signing he cancelled a direct debit to Setanta Sport (Eir) and has lost a lot of his preferred Sports Channels. 

Can anyone tell me please is he receiving all available channels with the Free Eir Sport package on Sky? or should sign up again for Eir Sport and pay the Monthly fee of €29.99   

Any help would be greatly appreciated please

Bedlam


----------



## jpd (25 Jul 2019)

Eir Broadband customers have free access to the Eir sports channels on Sky TV.

You can activate this on the Eir website. Sign-in to your Eir account and select the menu option "more" which will open options including "Add Eir Sport to your Sky TV"

As far as I know, this will include the BT Sports channels but only until 31st July. Sky has taken over distribution of these channels from Eir and will be offering them as an extra pay offer from August 1

There may be other ways of adding Eir Sports that don't involve the Eir website


----------



## Bedlam (25 Jul 2019)

Hi jpd

Many Thanks for clarifying the position for me it is very much appreciated

Regards

Bedlam


----------



## Purple (31 Jul 2019)

€29.99 a month to not have to deal with Eir is a bargain!


----------



## Steven Barrett (31 Jul 2019)

From tomorrow, BT Sports and Premier Sports will be accessed through the Sky platform (Eir subscribers will lose the BT channels). It will cost €10 a month for 6 months and €20 a month thereafter. It can be upgraded through pressing the red button when you are on a BT Sports channel from tomorrow. This will give you the English Premier league, Champions League and Champions Cup in rugby. 

If you continue to be an Eir broadband customer, you will continue to get the Eir channels which are showing the Rugby World Cup (also on ITV) and the Pro 14 in English (also available on TnG). 

Eir Sports doesn't have the choice of sports to warrant a monthly fee of €30 a month. The only reason I was staying with Eir was for the free BT Sports. Now they have lost that, there is no reason for staying, I'll be moving broadband to Sky as well once my contract with Eir is up.

They tell us that competition is good but I'm just paying more so I can watch sport on tv


----------



## Purple (31 Jul 2019)

Not having to watch Pro14 games in Irish is worth a few bob but dealing with Eir is torture.


----------



## Steven Barrett (31 Jul 2019)

Purple said:


> Not having to watch Pro14 games in Irish is worth a few bob but dealing with Eir is torture.



I usually deal with the Care Team on Twitter and they are pretty efficient. For my work phone, I just drop them an email and they get back to me pretty quick. Phoning them is a disaster though, over an hour to speak to someone! But that's what the want


----------



## Purple (1 Aug 2019)

SBarrett said:


> I usually deal with the Care Team on Twitter and they are pretty efficient. For my work phone, I just drop them an email and they get back to me pretty quick. Phoning them is a disaster though, over an hour to speak to someone! But that's what the want


Yep, but as Leper pointed out previously it is not unreasonable to be able to phone a company that provided you phone.


----------



## TarfHead (15 Aug 2019)

Virgin Media and eir have agreed to 'share' sports coverage.  Good news for VM customers who'll get eir Sport for free in time for the Rugby World Cup.


----------



## Peanuts20 (15 Aug 2019)

TarfHead said:


> Virgin Media and eir have agreed to 'share' sports coverage.  Good news for VM customers who'll get eir Sport for free in time for the Rugby World Cup.


yeah, was planning to move away from Virgin, will have to rethink now


----------

